# URGENTLY looking for couples who had their baby this year!



## ElaineMc (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello,


I'm urgently looking for couples who've finally become parents this year after numerous attempts at IVF for a lovely feature in a Christmas issue of a women's magazine. You would need to be pictured and identified, but the feature would be read back to you before publication to make sure you were 100 per cent happy with it, and you would be paid for taking part. 


If you're interested, please send your contact details and a brief outline of your story to [email protected] and I'll get back to you with more information. 


Thank you! 


Elaine McLaren (freelance journalist)


----------

